# Whisker Bisquit and accuracy?



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I know this has been kicked around alot but before I get a WB installed on my OG due to the extended windage thing, how many have or recommend the WB for 3-D and target shooting? I want to shoot my OG and thats my only alternative.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

works for me....
this is about 20 yards..


----------



## KYShooter (Jun 23, 2004)

Not a thing wrong with the whisker biscuit. I think it is a little harder to tune than say a trophy taker or a drop zone, but once you get it there, its nice.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

just so you know the last thing i shot was a dart system and i did not resight hence not in the dot..
still...decent group.
now if i could just do that at 60 yards, i'd be


----------



## dogdigger (Dec 23, 2004)

the main problem i have found with the WB is consistancy. over time the WB will start to wear , and the arrows will sit in a slighty lower place and this will continue to change. for shooting alot of arrows i dont like the WB for that reason. i like a rest that wont show noticable wear and affect arrow consistancy. 


mark


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

on the older goldtips i have seen the bristles in the bisquit wear due to the texture of the arrows a little faster than others like a beman or something with a super slick finish.

other than that just watch for it and it won't be an issue, but that was after almost 2 years of shooting the heck out of it also.


----------



## jduck1 (Jan 30, 2004)

*You tell me?????!!!!!!!!!!*

Here is a 6 arrow group from 20 yds!! You tell me if they are accurate or not?? I took my Drop Zone off and after only 10 shots I then shot this 6 arrow group. Even if it is hard to tell there are 6 arrows in there   :shade: :wink: 

jduck1


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

seem to be a lot of hunter sure feel that it does the job when that deer is laying on it side from a arrow being punched thru...


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

sweet old bill said:


> seem to be a lot of hunter sure feel that it does the job when that deer is laying on it side from a arrow being punched thru...



there you have it. proof is in the pudding... :shade: 

every deer i have shot has been with my bisquit...


----------



## Mike Rhinefield (Jul 6, 2002)

The WB is a HUNTING rest not a 3D or field rest. WB bristles wear out and arrows shot through the WB get wrinkled vanes. Neither is condusive to arrow accuracy. While acceptable to good accuracy out to 30 or so yards can be achieved using a WB rest anytime vane fletching contact occurs accuracy suffers.

There are a lot better 3D and target rests available compared to the WB.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

my vanes don't wrinkle...
but if i was gonna buy something else i sure like the nap quicktune 3000
but everyone has an opinion on what they like, just the way it should be.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Well, I just got back from the Pro Shop and I got the Deluxe model WB on the OG. I'm gonna give it a try and if I don't like it I will change it out for something else. I've never shot thru one so it will be new to me but I like the concept. I've got vanetecs, 3-D Durovanes and some blazers. I haven't tried Bohning or Fletch Tite vanes yet. May have to now!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

jduck1 said:


> Here is a 6 arrow group from 20 yds!! You tell me if they are accurate or not?? I took my Drop Zone off and after only 10 shots I then shot this 6 arrow group. Even if it is hard to tell there are 6 arrows in there   :shade: :wink:
> 
> jduck1


You can't beat that grouping as far as I'm concerned. I would except that with any bow rest.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

I have one on my OG and my groups aren't as good as with my drop-away. I think I may have a little hand torque which gets exaggerated because the arrow is contained in the WB for so long. I love it for hunting but I'm putting a TT on come 3-D season.


----------



## LeesburgGamecoc (May 25, 2004)

I think that once tuned, you will find that the WB is as accurate as any rest on the market, bar none. Most people that site issues with accuracy have not used one. Reference the guy who shot the 450, 42x and whose target is posted all over AT (the target is 41x, but he later shot a 42x with it). Hearing his story on it is even more impressive. That is pin point accuracy, and grouping that tight at short distances correlates to tight groups at any distance. Arrows stabilize from any rest, and a tight group is a tight group. The arrows don't suddenly figure out they were shot from a WB 40 yards out and start to spread out more than they do from any rest.


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Pro Jim Despard shot a perfect 450 round ( VEGAS) witha WB

Its a hunting rest and you dont see them at 3 D Shoot

If in target or 3-D you drop or screw up an arrow its only points

In the bush if you drop an arrow or it falls off your Bow the Buck or bull is gone forever

The Hunter Choice The Best selling Hunting arrow rest in the World

Tink


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

well jim is good....
even if he shoots a martin     

all i know is if you tune the bow and arrow with a bisquit they do shoot just fine.


----------



## 10 point (Mar 5, 2005)

*wb for 3D*

I shot a wb for 2 years and at 20 yards there is no differents between the drop away and the wb but when you notice the different is at longer distances 30 and 40+. When you shot feathers the more you shoot the easy the feathers go though and the high your groups. But after a while the wb will were then you shoot low. It is great for people that all they do is hunt but not if you shoot all the time. I shoot a drop zone and love it 40 yards 8 shot groups you can get your fingers around.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Well, I am going to try it out on my Old Glory for a while. If I don't like it, I will give it to my grandson and I'll get a fall-a-way. I do trust the fall a ways. I guess everyone should try the WB at least once. I know for hunting they are super. I've watched a bunch of hunting shows on TV and I've yet to see one of those hunters using the WB.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

I shoot alot of field archery and FITA, so I practice all the time out to 90 meters (99 yards). I've shot the heck out of WB's and the heck out of drop aways ( and many other rests for that matter). I am convinced 100% the WB is as accurate as any rest out there, bar none. If it wasn't, another rest would be on my bow. 

Billincamo, is a great BHFS shooter here on AT who won Vegas in 2004. He shot a WB in a national tourney recently and nearly won it. Here is the link to his comments . . . read what he says about it . . . http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=193017&highlight=biscuit

For strictly target I use a tuner blade. For hunting and 3D I use a WB. Guys come up with all sorts of reasons why they shouldn't work . . . fletch contact, unforgiving etc. As someone else already said above, most of these guys have never shot one for any length of time and just don't have a clue. I shoot most field archeyr in summer but did shoot my second 3D touney in 2 years with my WB last weekend, and took second place.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Well, I gave my new WB Deluxe a work out today and let me tell you I was impressed with the results. At 20 and 30 yds using the same pin on my CJ the Old Glory stacked them almost in the same hole. I am a believer now in the WB and accuracy. No one can tell me diff. I was slapping arrows together at 30 yds and at 20 yds. I was about one inch low at 30 with the OG now sat at 55lbs. Once I got warmed up it drew back like a 50 pounder. I was smiling all 50 shots or so. I'm gonna have to replace the feathers anon. I am a believer in the WB and the OLD GLORY. WOW!!! I took pictures and will attempt to get them on here as proof in the pudding.


----------



## XADDICT (Apr 12, 2005)

Mike Rhinefield said:


> The WB is a HUNTING rest not a 3D or field rest. WB bristles wear out and arrows shot through the WB get wrinkled vanes. Neither is condusive to arrow accuracy. While acceptable to good accuracy out to 30 or so yards can be achieved using a WB rest anytime vane fletching contact occurs accuracy suffers.
> 
> There are a lot better 3D and target rests available compared to the WB.



I agree 100%.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

XADDICT said:


> I agree 100%.


Well there's two people who have never shot the WB. 

Good for you rembrandt. Keep us posted.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Meleagris1 said:


> Well there's two people who have never shot the WB.
> 
> Good for you rembrandt. Keep us posted.


I was a doubter and had reservations about the WB but no more!! The rest performs great and holds the arrow so well you don't have to even think about it again, once you put it in place. The WB is quiet and doesn't have all those moving parts to worry about. I adjusted the elevation and horrizontal, each one time and I was in the bullseye. It works! Like I said, I was a doubter but a believer now.


----------



## dogdigger (Dec 23, 2004)

shoot a WB several thousand times ( 2 weeks of training for me) and dont move your sight and see what happens. i love the wb for hunting and i know it is jsut as accurate as any but you have to be careful after shooting it a great deal because it DOES wear and the impact point WILL change. 


mark


----------



## timboj (Mar 9, 2004)

KYShooter said:


> Not a thing wrong with the whisker biscuit. I think it is a little harder to tune than say a trophy taker or a drop zone, but once you get it there, its nice.


Good post. Sometimes they can be cranky to get tuned, sometimes you have to move the rest the opposite of what the conventional tuning tells you to.

But no doubt, when it's right, it is a GREAT hunting rest.

I have no difficulties shooting 3" groups at 40 yards, consistently.


----------



## cgchris99 (Apr 10, 2003)

We sell tons of these. Everyone in the shop kept asking me what I thought. I had never shot one. I'm a drop away kind of guy.

So last fall I put one on my hunting bow. Shot axis with blazers and slicktrick broadheads at 270fps.

To test the accuracy, I shot them at 50 yards. They shot awesome. No complaints here and I hunted with it all season. Whisker biscuit deluxe quick shot works great. Don't let anyone tell you different.


----------



## EsoxJohnny (Jun 30, 2005)

Mike Rhinefield said:


> The WB is a HUNTING rest not a 3D or field rest. WB bristles wear out and arrows shot through the WB get wrinkled vanes. Neither is condusive to arrow accuracy. While acceptable to good accuracy out to 30 or so yards can be achieved using a WB rest anytime vane fletching contact occurs accuracy suffers.
> 
> There are a lot better 3D and target rests available compared to the WB.


It's a logical theory, but it's simply not true. Some rests just don't work well with some shooters, it's inevitable and the whisker biscuit is not any different. The actual truth is most shooters are capable of achieving the same accuracy with a biscuit as they would with any other rest. Some people for whatever reason just seem to want to speak negatively about the WB. There are a lot of misconceptions about the WB and most of them are spread by those that have no actual experience with the product. As far as the WB showing wear and affecting the POI. Most people are getting atleast the same amount of time from a WB as they are a set of strings if not more. There are things that will probably be adjusted and replaced on a bow before you will have to mess with the WB. It all amounts to very petty attempts to try find some sort of fault with the product.


----------



## Mike Rhinefield (Jul 6, 2002)

If the WB is that good as a 3D rest WHY aren't all the Pro's using them?

I have tried a WB rest and as previously stated it's a good rest for HUNTING or recreational 3D at reasonable shooting distances but NOBODY will convince me that anytime fletching comes in contact with a rest accuracy wont suffer. 

To those who use them more power to ya but I'll never be convinced the WB is or ever will be on par with drop a way, tuner blade or even shoot through type rests for long distance shooting.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

Mike Rhinefield said:


> If the WB is that good as a 3D rest WHY aren't all the Pro's using them?


because they shoot what works for THEM not everyone else. and or they shoot what they are sponsored by....

it does not mean the bisquit does not work.
the bisquit has even fletching contact, not like a shoot through that may contact ONE vane and kick it off.

they shoot fine....


----------



## dogdigger (Dec 23, 2004)

i think people are getting to things confused. Accuracy and consistency. are the WB's accurate? yes they are and as good as probably any rest. are they consistant ? nope, maybe for the short term but not over time. a target archer wants his bow to be accurate but to get good scores it must be consistant also.

mark


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

this is consistency . . . .


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

BTW, the reason Pro's don't use them is :

1) because Carolina doesn't PAY anyone to shoot them.
2) because in many types of target archery any FULL CONTAINMENT rest is illegal.


Here are some comments from Pro who shot the WB in competition recently. This guy (billincamo) won BHFS championship flight in Vegas in 2004. He is good! Read what he says about the WB . . . 


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=193017


----------



## dogdigger (Dec 23, 2004)

no thats accuracy. i know it can shoot good for 30 shots. shoot it again in a month without moving the sights and see what happens. basicly they wear out and when the wear they wear a grove in the whiskers and you will start to have arrows flying strangely. owell  



mark


----------



## EsoxJohnny (Jun 30, 2005)

dogdigger said:


> i think people are getting to things confused. Accuracy and consistency. are the WB's accurate? yes they are and as good as probably any rest. are they consistant ? nope, maybe for the short term but not over time. a target archer wants his bow to be accurate but to get good scores it must be consistant also.
> 
> mark


The majority of guys who have shot the whisker biscuit for any period of time would disagree. It might happen in some cases but that also could be said for all other rests too. I don't shoot a WB anymore, I use Ripcords, it has nothing to do with accuracy or consistency, I just don't have to pay for Ripcord rests. For the most part the longest yardage I shoot is 40 yds, and I think that's the case for most hunters and there is no difference between a WB and drop-away at that difference if everything is set-up and tuned properly, my groups were the exact same. I don't have enough experience with 50-60 yd. shots to say for certain if one has an advantage over the other, but if your arrow has the same flight characteristics out to 40 yds I doubt any difference could be attibuted to the rest.


----------



## EsoxJohnny (Jun 30, 2005)

dogdigger said:



> no thats accuracy. i know it can shoot good for 30 shots. shoot it again in a month without moving the sights and see what happens. basicly they wear out and when the wear they wear a grove in the whiskers and you will start to have arrows flying strangely. owell
> 
> 
> 
> mark


That's a serious exaggeration. Even a poorly set-up bow wouldn't be likely to create that much wear, that fast on a biscuit. And it would take just that a poorly set-up bow. Given that you'd have problems no matter what rest you chose.


----------



## dogdigger (Dec 23, 2004)

nope my bow was properly set up. i shoot 1,000 shots a week while i am training and my WB had a noticable groove in it after three weeks. it is made of some sort of plastic and the friction of the arrow moving across it over time will wear it out as it wears out the arrow will start to fly differently because of the wear. its not that hard to picture. i am sure some arrows wear faster than others but none the less it wears out. why do you think they sell replacment discs? over time it will change arrow impact point. 


mark


----------



## dogdigger (Dec 23, 2004)

you also have to keep in mind, 1 month of shooting for one guy may be 20 shots, and 1 month of shooting for a competitive acher may be 5,000 shots. 


mark


----------



## EsoxJohnny (Jun 30, 2005)

I think CAP would even recommend against using a WB if your shooting 5,000 arrows a month. If you look hard enough you'll find a fault with anything and that's exactly what you are trying to do. That has nothing to do with the accuracy and consistency of a WB in terms of 3-d or target shooting. Most rests will never see nowhere near 1,000 shots a week. You point out the shortcomings of the WB as if drop-aways are any better with that much usage, and that's misleading. At 5,000 shots a month your going to have issues with cords, springs, or launchers sooner or later on a drop-away. If you have a personal issue with the WB that's fine, but you should try to keep your comments in fair context when trying to answer someone's questions. It's not really appropriate to use unfair comparisons as scare tactics to persuade someone to use the same equipment as you.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

dogdigger said:


> you also have to keep in mind, 1 month of shooting for one guy may be 20 shots, and 1 month of shooting for a competitive acher may be 5,000 shots.
> 
> 
> mark


What are you training for if you don't mind my asking?

I shoot about 100 arrows 4-5 days a week, more during indoor season though.
I shoot a field archery league 112 arrows in a round so I am use to puching a little paper. I have shot my WB on my Supertec for FITA out to 90 meters (99 yards) and it shoots just as well as my Pro Tuner. My scores are practically identical.


BTW that target has 45 arrows in it, its a 450 Vegas round, 15 ends of 3 arrows. 45 -10's, 41 x's.


----------



## dogdigger (Dec 23, 2004)

EsoxJohnny said:


> I think CAP would even recommend against using a WB if your shooting 5,000 arrows a month. If you look hard enough you'll find a fault with anything and that's exactly what you are trying to do. That has nothing to do with the accuracy and consistency of a WB in terms of 3-d or target shooting. Most rests will never see nowhere near 1,000 shots a week. You point out the shortcomings of the WB as if drop-aways are any better with that much usage, and that's misleading. At 5,000 shots a month your going to have issues with cords, springs, or launchers sooner or later on a drop-away. If you have a personal issue with the WB that's fine, but you should try to keep your comments in fair context when trying to answer someone's questions. It's not really appropriate to use unfair comparisons as scare tactics to persuade someone to use the same equipment as you.



i dont feel i said anything that was misleading, and i think its stupid to try and say i am trying to scare anyone away. i have a WB on my hunting bow and love it, but people need to be aware that with alot of shooting the WB will wear. i am not trying to find fault i am simply pointing out something that people need to be aware of before everyone starts slapping on WB to shoot leagues. they are a great rest and i dont think a better hunting rest has ever been produced. as far as a dropaway wearing i am using a trophy taker and have been since march and i have not had to do a thing with it. so once again your comments are stupid. as for trying to get people to use what i use i would like you to show where i said what i use in the above thread or where i suggested a different rest? i really could care less what people use i am just trying to educate them on what is out there, once again you made stupid unsubstantiated comment. 

MEL i shoot 3-d and spots NFAA, havnt got to vegas targets yet. i started shooting (competatively) in november and took 3rd in BHFS 600 round this year at state and 5TH in the FS 3-d. Next year i want to start shooting in some bigger shoots, i plan on heading to Vegas to get schooled in the spring . 

mark


----------



## dogdigger (Dec 23, 2004)

i am not shooting that many arrows now. i wont start again for a few months. right now its jsut some 3-d and getting ready to shoot some animals ( shooting my WB )  . 


mark


----------



## EsoxJohnny (Jun 30, 2005)

dogdigger said:


> i dont feel i said anything that was misleading, and i think its stupid to try and say i am trying to scare anyone away. i have a WB on my hunting bow and love it, but people need to be aware that with alot of shooting the WB will wear. i am not trying to find fault i am simply pointing out something that people need to be aware of before everyone starts slapping on WB to shoot leagues. they are a great rest and i dont think a better hunting rest has ever been produced. as far as a dropaway wearing i am using a trophy taker and have been since march and i have not had to do a thing with it. so once again your comments are stupid. as for trying to get people to use what i use i would like you to show where i said what i use in the above thread or where i suggested a different rest? i really could care less what people use i am just trying to educate them on what is out there, once again you made stupid unsubstantiated comment.
> 
> MEL i shoot 3-d and spots NFAA, havnt got to vegas targets yet. i started shooting (competatively) in november and took 3rd in BHFS 600 round this year at state and 5TH in the FS 3-d. Next year i want to start shooting in some bigger shoots, i plan on heading to Vegas to get schooled in the spring .
> 
> mark


So now my comments are stupid? I make stupid unsubstantiated comments? You are the one hunting with a rest that you claimed was inconsistent.


----------



## dogdigger (Dec 23, 2004)

rembrandt said:


> I know this has been kicked around alot but before I get a WB installed on my OG due to the extended windage thing, how many have or recommend the WB for 3-D and target shooting? I want to shoot my OG and thats my only alternative.



the oringinal question was do you recommend the WB for 3-d and target shooting. it said nothing about hunting, and neither did i. it seems that you tried to turn it into something personal and i was jsut trying to explain why i dont recommend it for target or 3-d.

mark


----------



## dogdigger (Dec 23, 2004)

ok time for a english lesson, you did a good job of picking out the big word that you didnt understand. unsubstantiated means that you have no grounds for your comments, which means you are saying something with nothing to back it up. i said something and backed it up so there for it isnt unsubstantiated. i do hunt with the WB but once again that doesnt make anything unsubstantiated. we were talking about 3-d and target


mark


----------



## EsoxJohnny (Jun 30, 2005)

dogdigger said:


> the oringinal question was do you recommend the WB for 3-d and target shooting. it said nothing about hunting, and neither did i. it seems that you tried to turn it into something personal and i was jsut trying to explain why i dont recommend it for target or 3-d.
> 
> mark


Your the one that said you hunt with it, I didn't bring that up. It has nothing to do with this thread other than you said the WB was inconsistent. It's inconsistent and only good for 30 shots but you trust it enough to hunt with. I would never hunt with something I feel that way about. Why would you hunt with something that's inconsistent. I don't feel it's a personal attack to say that you're exaggerating how quickly a WB will wear. Your experiences are far from the norm. and those that have the questions should know that.


----------



## dogdigger (Dec 23, 2004)

i didnt say it was only good for 30 shots. i said that for the 30 shots (45 what it really was) you wouldnt get wear on it to show how it becomes inconsistant. if you would read what was typed before you start typing stuff in your would realize that you drifted way off from what was being talked about. i brought up that i hunt with it because you said i have some personal problem with the WB. your are now jsut making up things to try and start an argument. 


mark


----------



## EsoxJohnny (Jun 30, 2005)

dogdigger said:


> i didnt say it was only good for 30 shots. i said that for the 30 shots (45 what it really was) you wouldnt get wear on it to show how it becomes inconsistant. if you would read what was typed before you start typing stuff in your would realize that you drifted way off from what was being talked about. i brought up that i hunt with it because you said i have some personal problem with the WB. your are now jsut making up things to try and start an argument.
> 
> 
> mark



So now the educated English professor is saying that after 45 shots you will see wear that shows how it becomes inconsistent. How do you call that substantiated? What there might be a mark on the whiskers and that means it must be inconsistent. Any rest will show some form of wear where it contacts the arrow. Why don't you just tell us how many shots it takes? It's not going to be the same with your bow as it's going to be most people. Your bringing up a legit point about the groove, but you are way overstating how severe it is or how often it occurs. You should be able to differentiate your situation from those of most shooters. The WB may not be a good choice for you. But that doesn't mean it wouldn't work well in 3-d or target for most.


----------



## dogdigger (Dec 23, 2004)

are you really as dense as you make yourself seem? do you not have the cognative ability to understand what i am saying? once again your poor reading skills are going to bite you in the ass. i stated that after 30 shots you would not see where are the rest "that would effect the consistancy" i was then corrected that the vegas target had been shot 45 times (thus the quotes saying 45) i then said you should still not see wear that would effect the consistancy. we arent talking about 45 shots or 100 shots we are talking about target and 3-d shooting. most of us like to practice before we go to a shoot, some of us like to do good at shoots so we practice more. i stated that when I USED TO WB FOR TARGET SHOOTING I GOT INCONSITANT ARROW FLIGHT BECAUSE IT STARTED TO WEAR . i never stated after 14 arrows it was inconsistant, i stated after three weeks of my shooting ( then i gave an estiment of arrows shot) that i had trouble with it being inconsistant. i used one more insert with similar results before i decided to switch.

mark


----------



## LeesburgGamecoc (May 25, 2004)

> i never stated after 14 arrows it was inconsistant, i stated after three weeks of my shooting ( then i gave an estiment of arrows shot) that i had trouble with it being inconsistant. i used one more insert with similar results before i decided to switch.


I think the way you are defining "consistent" is essentially irrelevant. You are claiming a POI difference after ~3000 shots. You are still getting consistent arrow flight and groups, although your POI has drifted since you let the first arrow fly. So, a slight sight adjustment may be necessary at that point. However, no shift will occur over any number of arrows that is ever shot in competition. To me, that makes the fact that you had to make a sight adjustment somewhere within 3000 shots totally irrelevent. I don't think many set-ups are set and nothing adjusted over thousands of shots. If after several THOUSAND shots you get a small drift, then adjust your sight. It doesn't mean the rest is not consistent over any target course. Thus, the rest is very consistent and the slight change to the sight is generally less maintenance than you would have to perform to any other rest. Essentially irrelevant, and in no way indicates poor rest performance. I haven't seen the POI drift you describe, but if I did, it wouldn't matter a bit. It wouldn't effect scores, or cause any trouble, so why would anyone care?


----------



## haydude (Jul 27, 2005)

Biscuit works for me


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Its only points you say*



Africanbowhunter said:


> Pro Jim Despard shot a perfect 450 round ( VEGAS) witha WB
> 
> Its a hunting rest and you dont see them at 3 D Shoot
> 
> ...



Thats why Im getting rid of my trophy taker. I am an avid hunter and I am hooked on 3D...But I have to tell you guys that I have lost placeing in 3 shoots because I didnt have the arrow on that darn thing...

Can you imagine if that were to happen when a trophy bull walks out..Having to worry on a quick shot whether or not your arrow is in the little holder , is somthing Im not willing to risk anymore..

I like drop aways, I was looking at this post while thinking of getting a Muzzy Zero effect as that rest looks like there are now worries of arrow placement..

Tink, I love 3D, do you think the bisquit is accurate enough to win a shoot???

Tom


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

Tom I see a lot of the local guys shooting them and the good shots can win with just about anything. But the wb rest seems to meet the need of the hunter or 3D shooter. I have one on now for 3 years and no ware and they just keep going into the spot or kill zone. I lost a good buck several years ago with aa another type rest as the wind blew it off in the tree stand, that was the last time, I put a wb on and never have looked back.. Tink hope you are feeling better...


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

ex-wolverine said:


> do you think the bisquit is accurate enough to win a shoot???
> 
> Tom


Absolutely. I just came in second in a 3D shoot with mine and I don't shoot that much 3D, mostly field and FITA. Read the thread I posted a link to where billincamo talks about how well he did with his in a state 3D tourney. I plan on winning my next 3D shoot, so I will keep you posted.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Thanks*

Im going for it...what the heck...I would rather take a 5 than a zero in 3D


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I say shoot what you want!!! Any rest can fail under any condition. I like my Trophy Taker Shaky hunter. I feel it is a great hunting rest, and it has never let me down even in the tough elements I encounter bowhunting in ND in the winter. The whisker biscuit is also a great rest and I would not be afraid to shoot it either. If it works for you use it. Thats the bottom line.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

rembrandt said:


> Well, I gave my new WB Deluxe a work out today and let me tell you I was impressed with the results. At 20 and 30 yds using the same pin on my CJ the Old Glory stacked them almost in the same hole. I am a believer now in the WB and accuracy. No one can tell me diff. I was slapping arrows together at 30 yds and at 20 yds. I was about one inch low at 30 with the OG now sat at 55lbs. Once I got warmed up it drew back like a 50 pounder. I was smiling all 50 shots or so. I'm gonna have to replace the feathers anon. I am a believer in the WB and the OLD GLORY. WOW!!! I took pictures and will attempt to get them on here as proof in the pudding.


I hate to repeat myself but I would recommend the WB for 3-D, hunting and even some target shooting. It is right on target, and if you can hold it on the X ring, thats where it will pound arrows, just get ready to replace vanes and feathers cause it will slap arrows together. I did a 360 on my opinion of the WB. Unlike the Old Glory which I had high expectations for. It lived up to what I expected and more!! Super bow!!!


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*thanks REM*

thanks


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*good point*



CHAMPION2 said:


> I say shoot what you want!!! Any rest can fail under any condition. I like my Trophy Taker Shaky hunter. I feel it is a great hunting rest, and it has never let me down even in the tough elements I encounter bowhunting in ND in the winter. The whisker biscuit is also a great rest and I would not be afraid to shoot it either. If it works for you use it. Thats the bottom line.



Im very accurate with the TT..Just wanted to know If people are just as with the whisker biz

Thanks


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

ex-wolverine said:


> Im very accurate with the TT..Just wanted to know If people are just as with the whisker biz
> 
> Thanks


I think you will find the WB as accurate as the TT. I have both also and I will use both and with no real preference. The WB has a big following and I guarentee you that if the WB wasn't accurate and folks were missing deer because of it, there would be an outcry here on AT about them. On the contrary, all the hunters love the dang thing and I can assure you it is an accurate rest.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Rem*

Did you put the bisquit on the Hoyt...does it fit well???


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

ex-wolverine said:


> Did you put the bisquit on the Hoyt...does it fit well???


I put the WB on the Old Glory cause the dang windage bar for the TT Shakey is on back order. Had to do something to get to shoot the Bowtech. The Hoyt was mailed out yesterday, so I won't get it till the end of the week. Boy am I looking forward to that bow. It's a beautiful flame red and it will be a great addition to my collection. I have a great bow in the Bowtech Old Glory and grabbed the red Hoyt when it came available. I'm in HOG HEAVEN right now and really will be when I have both these bows side by side. Come on USPS. :smile:


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*WB =Perfect Target*

Jim Despart a Top Pro shot this perfect Vegas round with a WB

While made for hunting it work well at 3-D Ranges

Go for it

It doesn't get any better than this

A rest or a broadhead that is only 99% is UN ACCEPTABLE

TINK


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Africanbowhunter said:


> Jim Despart a Top Pro shot this perfect Vegas round with a WB
> 
> While made for hunting it work well at 3-D Ranges
> 
> ...


Tink, 
Thats what you call perfect. Can't get any better than that unless all you see is one hole. Heck, I shot my Old Glory the other day and the dang arrows were all touching from 20 and 30 yds. It was with the WB Deluxe too. The WB is as good as any rest out there, it's just some people want to bad mouth it without ever trying it. I was skeptical also until I tried the darn thing. It works and works well. I've heard some say they don't want anything touching the vanes or feathers when it's on it's way. Well, I don't think the vanes or feathers are effected at all. Accuracy is proof in the pudding.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

All arrow rests are inconsistant...

Cables stretch, serving creeps, connection cords stretch, and the plastic on the lift arm wears off on drop aways..

Shoot through two prong rests loose spring tension and the teflon tips wear off.

Pro Tuner blades loose their flex and sometimes break right off. Heck, I wear out a Pro Tuner blade in about 15,000 shots.

And, my WB wears down the bristles.

So what? 

Any decent archer will recognize the trend and deal with it the same way. If flight is uneffected we put a couple clicks in the sight. If it effects flight, which all the above will eventually do... we either replace the parts or in the case of the WB I just move it up a 1/16" and keep shooting.

The one thing that WB will not do that all the above rests will do is break suddenly and completely so that you cannot shoot.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

AKDoug said:


> All arrow rests are inconsistant...
> 
> Cables stretch, serving creeps, connection cords stretch, and the plastic on the lift arm wears off on drop aways..
> 
> ...


Good post. The WB is simple and effective. It works and works well on my bow so I'm gonna keep it on there for a while.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*You guys Are right about it bing not the norm*

It goes against the grain...We all have been taught that total clearance is what we strive for...Well when a guy posts a perfect score...that ought be proof in itself...


So you know what Im going to do...Im going to put one on tomorrow and place in a 3D shoot just to prove myself wrong  


This has been a great thread...there is obviously a lot of support for the WB...

Tom


----------



## luciusism (Jul 17, 2005)

Time to beat this dead horse a little more :angel: 

From Archery World's review of the WB:

_Here's where truth in advertising comes in handy. In the Whisker Biscuit Technical Product Guide, Carolina Archery Products says: "Vanes will show wear after substantial use. Some brands more than others. Urethane vanes seem to be the most durable. After 30-50 shots a scalloped wear pattern will appear on the outer 1/8 inch of the die cut edge of feather fletching. This does not affect arrow flight. Nor does it progress beyond the initial wear in period."_

http://archeryworld.com/bows/testtune/whisker.nmpl

Not saying WB good or bad, but thought the review was pretty informative. (Please don't flame me! :sad: )


----------



## TWM (Mar 13, 2005)

Mike Rhinefield said:


> The WB is a HUNTING rest not a 3D or field rest. WB bristles wear out and arrows shot through the WB get wrinkled vanes. Neither is condusive to arrow accuracy. While acceptable to good accuracy out to 30 or so yards can be achieved using a WB rest anytime vane fletching contact occurs accuracy suffers.
> 
> There are a lot better 3D and target rests available compared to the WB.


Who says its not a target or 3d rest???? I won 3 3D tournaments with one. For the wrinkles shoot feathers , and i can get 6 arrows in a 5 inch group at 50 yards so dont tell me its only good out to 30.


----------



## YnoX (May 11, 2004)

> Jim Despart a Top Pro shot this perfect Vegas round with a WB


Yes that was very impressive and he did it just before Vegas, people were speculating if he would use WB in Vegas.
Jim didn't use WB in Vegas, why? because WB is not preferred target rest.

Jim just showed that it can be done.

It is like Chris White setting FITA record with Switchback, he proved that it can be done with short bow.

Dietmar Trillus shot 1412 FITA with Gold Tips UL Pro instead of X10.
It can be done.

Does it mean that Switchback, WB rest and GP UL arrows is a winning combo for FITA or Open 3D? Certainly not.

Don't get me wrong, WB is a very good rest but I personally wouldn't use it for serious target or 3D competition.


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

TWM said:


> Who says its not a target or 3d rest???? I won 3 3D tournaments with one. For the wrinkles shoot feathers , and i can get 6 arrows in a 5 inch group at 50 yards so dont tell me its only good out to 30.


I cannot say I have won 3-D shoots, but I have a WB on my bow and use it for hunting and 3-D. Here is a group of five arrows @ 50 yards.



I think it is good enough. And as previously posted, ALL rests will show wear over time. I have had TM-type rests with teflon launchers that wore relatively quickly. Shoot a lot, you'll wear a lot.


----------



## HighBow (Dec 28, 2003)

I love my Whisker Biscuit, I use it for all my shooting now, it started out just hunting but it's great on the range too.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

BDHUNTR said:


> I cannot say I have won 3-D shoots, but I have a WB on my bow and use it for hunting and 3-D. Here is a group of five arrows @ 50 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is good enough. And as previously posted, ALL rests will show wear over time. I have had TM-type rests with teflon launchers that wore relatively quickly. Shoot a lot, you'll wear a lot.


Wow, I have a hard time doing that well at 20 yds. Thats really good at 50. Course with the new Bowtech Old Glory and my new Hoyt Protec, I'll be doing just that well in no time. Too flat not to.


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Thought I'd get a little bit of this action...

Whisker Bisquit at 30 yards :thumbs_up


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Nice shooting scooter sc. Thats a dead critter for sure!



Scooter_SC said:


> Thought I'd get a little bit of this action...
> 
> Whisker Bisquit at 30 yards :thumbs_up


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks Champion! Eleven days and I can practice on the real thing


----------



## Kansas Kid (Jun 3, 2004)

*armor all*

i read in a magazine that if you spray a little armor all on your vanes, they slide through the WB easier and produce less vane damage


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

I was with you on this rembrandt. Very skeptical of the biscuit idea. Bit I'm going out west and wanted some type of containment rest. So I took off my TT and installed a ripcord. Great idea; a drop away containment rest. Well after 25 shots or so, that plastic launcher snapped right off.

Took it back to Scheel's after talking w/ripcord. The archery manager there talked me into trying the whisker biscuit. I installed it, and took it to the range to shoot my broadheads. I did the walk back w/broadheads and was 110% satisfied. I am shooting 2" groups w/fixed blade broadheads (115 grain, 4 blade muzzy's) @40 yds. with this thing. This is one heck of a hunting rest! I'm glad I finally broke down and tried one.

It's going to be hard to put my TT back on for 3D. I think the second bow is going to have to get ordered! Oh yeah Rembrandt, it's also on an Old Glory.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Question was*

Is it good for 3d?

No it is not! If it was a good rest for 3d. You would see pros and amatuers using it everywhere. I have yet been to a 3d shoot this year where someone was shooting one. The rest was made for hunting.

Many here know darn well the WB is ideal for hunting. But who cares! Shoot what works for you!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Looking forward to seeing you use one in indoor this year*



Meleagris1 said:


> Absolutely. I just came in second in a 3D shoot with mine and I don't shoot that much 3D, mostly field and FITA. Read the thread I posted a link to where billincamo talks about how well he did with his in a state 3D tourney. I plan on winning my next 3D shoot, so I will keep you posted.


Just kidding  Its a good hunting rest. If your a serious 3d shooter trying to win. I dont think its the rest for most archers. Lets us know how you do  Archery1 wont have a chance


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> Is it good for 3d?
> 
> No it is not! If it was a good rest for 3d. You would see pros and amatuers using it everywhere. I have yet been to a 3d shoot this year where someone was shooting one. The rest was made for hunting.
> 
> Many here know darn well the WB is ideal for hunting. But who cares! Shoot what works for you!


Dan I just took second a few weeks ago with a WB on my Supertec at a 3D tourney. 55 shooters. I only missed first by a 2 points. So it can be a very good 3D rest also.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> Just kidding  Its a good hunting rest. If your a serious 3d shooter trying to win. I dont think its the rest for most archers. Lets us know how you do  Archery1 wont have a chance


Take Corey with you and compete against him

You honestly feel you could win on state or national 3d event with one?

Maybe we will see them at 3d events everywhere next year


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> Just kidding  Its a good hunting rest. If your a serious 3d shooter trying to win. I dont think its the rest for most archers. Lets us know how you do  Archery1 wont have a chance


LOL, Archery1 and I will be hitting the hills of Watkins Glen soon for the NY State field championship. Looking forward to it. Getting harder and harder to keep my name near his on the leader board.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Honestly Dan, I'm definitely not a Pro level 3D shooter(not that great at yardage), so I need every advantage I can get. In the toruneys I have shot with my Supertec and WB, I haven't felt like I have been at a disadvantage at all. My scores were within a few points of what I shoot with my full blown target rig with Pro tuner etc.

Good luck against Corey. Them young guys just have to much time to practice :mg: Your a good shooter and I always appreciate your honesty.


----------



## Brownie (Jul 31, 2004)

I know a lot of people say this is a hell of a rest, so if it works for you go for it. I do know I won't shoot one. Their are to many variables that can happen, (contact with fletching, wear to whiskers). I just don't think they are going to shoot time after time as well as a drop away.
JMO
Brownie


----------



## Shawangunk (May 30, 2005)

> i know it can shoot good for 30 shots. shoot it again in a month without moving the sights and see what happens. basicly they wear out and when the wear they wear a grove in the whiskers and you will start to have arrows flying strangely.


True.
Changed mine a few times, may have been a tuning issue, mabee not.
On no.3 since last Oct. ,if this one wears out by snowfall ...I'm gonna hafta switch. :sad:


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Shawangunk said:


> True.
> Changed mine a few times, may have been a tuning issue, mabee not.
> On no.3 since last Oct. ,if this one wears out by snowfall ...I'm gonna hafta switch. :sad:


Never had that problem and I have shot the heck out of my biscuit. Thousands of shots, no adjustments necessary.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Brownie said:


> I know a lot of people say this is a hell of a rest, so if it works for you go for it. I do know I won't shoot one. Their are to many variables that can happen, (contact with fletching, wear to whiskers). I just don't think they are going to shoot time after time as well as a drop away.
> JMO
> Brownie


I kinda feel like you do about the WB. I have one on my OG and it shoots tight groups at 20 and 30 yds but I will eventually put a fall-a-way on that bow. Now my Protec won't ever see a WB on her. She is toooooo pretty for whiskers!!! :wink:


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

This is my 4th year shooting the Whisker Biscuit and I am shooting the same biscuit that came with my original rest....it has not worn out. If you set them up correctly, they shoot as durable and accurately as anything out there. 

I shot a 421 w/21 X's on an IBO 40 target course with my hunting bow mounted with a Whisker Biscuit.


In theory they should not work with all the fletching contact....In *REALITY*, they work superb! Sometimes you just have to work outside scientific theory.  Besides the advancement of cam configurations, I think that the Whisker Biscuit is in the top 5 invention to come into archery. 

PLAIN AND SIMPLE....*IT WORKS*! :smile:


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Crusher said:


> This is my 4th year shooting the Whisker Biscuit and I am shooting the same biscuit that came with my original rest....it has not worn out. If you set them up correctly, they shoot as durable and accurately as anything out there.
> 
> I shot a 421 w/21 X's on an IBO 40 target course with my hunting bow mounted with a Whisker Biscuit.
> 
> ...


I agree and the new Deluxe is even better I understand.


----------



## f1maxis (Feb 24, 2004)

Brownie said:


> I just don't think they are going to shoot time after time as well as a drop away.


This is the problem with would-be WB users, they "think" too much and don't "know" how WB's actually perform.... 

The WB is an accurate, reliable rest............period. :wink:


----------



## bry2476 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Just Got The WB QS Deluxe and Love it*

I was always hessitant to get one because you had to load from the front and they just looked cheap, The new WB are high quality, great to use, and easy to adjust. The only problem I see is the wear factor. But any rest will do that, spring gets loose, teflon coating wears out, the drop aways don't drop like they used to. It is just a part of being a archer and why I love it :smile: . I also started using Turbo Nocks and I am worried that they will wear it out? Anybody have a opinion on that? Are they any good? I like them but haven't got a chance to tune with them,


----------



## deerstopper (Aug 10, 2005)

*wb*

I think they are great rests has worked for me for about a year and hasn't wore out.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

bry2476 said:


> I was always hessitant to get one because you had to load from the front and they just looked cheap, The new WB are high quality, great to use, and easy to adjust. The only problem I see is the wear factor. But any rest will do that, spring gets loose, teflon coating wears out, the drop aways don't drop like they used to. It is just a part of being a archer and why I love it :smile: . I also started using Turbo Nocks and I am worried that they will wear it out? Anybody have a opinion on that? Are they any good? I like them but haven't got a chance to tune with them,


If you have the Deluxe, it is suppose to be friendlier to vanes and feathers. Mine shoots very tight groups in my Bowtech OG. So far I like it but might go to a fall-a-way later on. I'm gonna give the WB a good long time to prove itself however.


----------



## boonie rat (Aug 16, 2005)

Well, i read this whole thread hoping for some insight into the WB I got stuck to the side of my golden eagle, including the p155ing match on page 2. didn't find what i was looking for but felt compelled to share my misadventures with the bisquet. I've tuned alot of bows in my 20+ years of bowhunting and i gotta tell ya, I've never had an arrow hit the target sideways till i tried to tune the bisquet. fussy doesn't begin to describe the WB on my bow. best I could get out of it was maybe a 9 in. pie plate spread at 25 yards. Which is too bad, I was really looking forward to using it this year. right now it's just another piece of junk laying in my junk drawer. 
Now i'm not saying the WB is a bad rest, if it works for you, and apparently some of you are having great success from the pics posted, more power to ya. Me, I think I'm gonna try something else.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

boonie rat said:


> Well, i read this whole thread hoping for some insight into the WB I got stuck to the side of my golden eagle, including the p155ing match on page 2. didn't find what i was looking for but felt compelled to share my misadventures with the bisquet. I've tuned alot of bows in my 20+ years of bowhunting and i gotta tell ya, I've never had an arrow hit the target sideways till i tried to tune the bisquet. fussy doesn't begin to describe the WB on my bow. best I could get out of it was maybe a 9 in. pie plate spread at 25 yards. Which is too bad, I was really looking forward to using it this year. right now it's just another piece of junk laying in my junk drawer.
> Now i'm not saying the WB is a bad rest, if it works for you, and apparently some of you are having great success from the pics posted, more power to ya. Me, I think I'm gonna try something else.


Kevin, every rest is capable of being tuned properly regardless of what kind it is. You inability to tune a particular setup has nothing to do with the rest, although it is tempting to blame the equipment. If you want some help tuning the WB just PM me and I will be glad to do whatever I can. 

Seriously, I doubt I could intentionally tune a bow so that it would be all over a pie plate at 20 yards. There is something very wrong with your bow and/or maybe your shooting.


----------



## f1maxis (Feb 24, 2004)

Meleagris1 said:


> There is something very wrong with your bow and/or maybe your shooting.


This is exactly what I was thinking while reading his post....


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

This is very odd. The older Golden Eagles were not center shot.

Your arrow set up may not be correct and your nocking points critical

I suggest you take your outfit to a expert or a dealer to help you

A poor workman blames his tools

Its a great rest and perhaps the most easy to tune and set up

What arrows are you shooting? How old is your bow.? What is your Fletch set up weight of points Sir?

Tink


----------



## ccarcher (Aug 16, 2005)

*Whisker Biscuit*



rembrandt said:


> I know this has been kicked around alot but before I get a WB installed on my OG due to the extended windage thing, how many have or recommend the WB for 3-D and target shooting? I want to shoot my OG and thats my only alternative.


I have heard a lot of opinions about a wb, I myself like the drop zone and have never used a wb. There are a lot of people that I shoot with that do use them and are tickled to death. But the wb will slow down your arrow considerably when shooting feathers during hunting season.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

I lost a WHOPPING 2fps when shooting 5" feathers out of my WB vs. my DropZone. I've had bigger changes than that when the temps changed.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

ccarcher said:


> I have heard a lot of opinions about a wb, I myself like the drop zone and have never used a wb. There are a lot of people that I shoot with that do use them and are tickled to death. But the wb will slow down your arrow considerably when shooting feathers during hunting season.


I saw little to no loss in speed, 1-3 fps with very hard helical and 5" feathers. As Doug said, you will see that kind of variance from shot to shot with your average bowhunter, even more in many cases. At least you are honest though and admit you have never used the WB, so I can only guess where this info is coming from.


----------



## LeesburgGamecoc (May 25, 2004)

ccarcher said:


> I have heard a lot of opinions about a wb, I myself like the drop zone and have never used a wb. There are a lot of people that I shoot with that do use them and are tickled to death. But the wb will slow down your arrow considerably when shooting feathers during hunting season.


I think the key take home in this quote is that you "have never used a wb". That is the usual trend you see when people say things about it that are not accurate such as "the wb will slow down your arrow considerably....". I have seen no slow down at all between the prong rest and the WB. None. With the B2 WB, there is very little slowing, certainly nothing that is "considerable" by any measure. But, again, no one who has used one has said that.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

lmbo.... sorry remmy.. can't believe it is still being hacked to pieces..


----------



## boonie rat (Aug 16, 2005)

OK boys, i'm not gonna get into it over this. I know how to tune my bow. I've had it for 20+ years. I've also had just about every kind of rest on it that's come down the pike. I've shot it with a glove, a tab, and releases ( currently a wrist strap caliper). and being a toolmaker I might know a little something about tools ( and mills and lathes and EDMs and CMMs but i digress). my point is I know my equipment. 
Which brings me to my reason for coming here. I was hoping to gain some insight into why. My bow is a golden eagle formula 3D with wheels. I'm drawing 28 [email protected] lbs.beeman hunter 60/80 carbon arrows, fast flight string new this year.flecthing is rh helical feathers. 125 grains points including inserts. I did notice just now that the bow wt rating for the string is 75-100. but i don't see how that would matter. this will shoot groups you can cover with the bottom of a pop can out to 40 yards (and more when my eyes were younger) with every other rest I've ever used, including some overdraw setups. So call me an idiot if you like, but as it is now, this dog ain't hunting, so to speak. and for the record, I've had "experts" look it over with pretty much the same response i got here, It should shoot better, but nobody can tell me why. so much for "experts". so it's back to the old TM hunter for me.


----------

